# Designer Supplements Done!!



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2008)

> After 5 years of bringing you some of the best supplements the industry has ever seen, it is my sad job to announce that Designer Supplements is no longer doing business and will be closed by the end of this year. There are several reasons that have contributed to this but right now it's nothing I can discuss.
> 
> I am in the process of negotiating the sale of select intellectual properties to another company that plans to release a new line of supps in the near future. When I know more and as these things become final Ill post more.
> 
> I want to thank all of the customers that have supported me and Designer Supplements over the years.



Be Interested to know what happened?


----------



## nni (Oct 10, 2008)

lots of reasons. wanted to hold off making the announcement for a few days, but its all good. 

product is still out there, it just wont be restocked. no further announcements for now, there should be more to make though, just a matter of time.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, haven't heard that yet. Better go get me a few bottles of Lean x .
Sorry to hear. DS has put out some great stuff in the past.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2008)

Matt was a leader and everything he put out was cloned, copied, hacked or stolen. I'm sure this was hard for him and probably one of the reasons why IMO.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 10, 2008)

dammit
I like DS....


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 10, 2008)

That is really bad news DS has always been a great company.


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 10, 2008)

Nooo, now what am I gonna get to replace Activate Xtreme?!!


----------



## nni (Oct 11, 2008)

its still available


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 11, 2008)

nni said:


> its still available



Yeah but I ain't thinking about buying it later not now. Later as in 3 more months.

I guess I'll do the Xtreme Tren-XXL + X Factor!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2008)

sooo... who is DS?!?!

erm i mean DrivenSports?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2008)

wow, that is a surprise, didn't DS recently expand into a new location/warehouse?

btw, Instone Nutrition (Sylvester Stallone's company) is out of business as well.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear. DS was one of the few supplement companies I have been a fan of. I guess I should a few tubs of Xceed.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2008)

Driven Sports



> A few weeks ago an announcement was made that left many of you searching for ways to replace the products you have come to depend on. Your search ends today because the products you all love will still be available. In fact, they will be available and improved.
> 
> Driven Sports (DS) is a new company that has purchased the rights to three outstanding products; Activate Xtreme, Lean Xtreme, and Adrenalean. DS is a company that believes wholeheartedly in being driven to improve and to keep moving forward in the gym and in life. We value the research, science, and innovation that are needed to bring the most cutting edge and effective products to market.
> 
> For these reasons we have hired Matt Cahill to head up the formulation department. He will be working with his hand-picked team to continue to create the best products possible. Matt has recommended some members of his online crew, and as a result, DS will have some familiar faces on this board. We have a lot more in store, so stay tuned and get driven!


----------



## zombul (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds like the new company is going to be similar?????


----------



## nni (Oct 22, 2008)

was going to make an announcement this weekend, but essentially, designer supplements is done. Driven Sports is a separate company who basically bought the formulas and have him matt as their head formulator. this means that the intentions of designer can live on through DS.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2008)

TP and Robboe still around?


----------



## nni (Oct 22, 2008)

robboe yes, tp hasnt been around in a while, he has been very busy. matt basically has free reign to bring in who he needs.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 22, 2008)

Opps, didn't see this.....sorry nni


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2008)

well, i thought i was going to have to stock up on adrenalean.. but glad it will still be around.  im glad matt is still working for them, he is a great guy.


----------



## nni (Oct 22, 2008)

there will be formula changes, and i think actX and lx are slated to be tweaked.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2008)

yeah i read some stuff on activate extreme changes..... looks pretty interesting.


----------



## emitecaps (Oct 23, 2008)

There's some guys on otehr boards saying that Matt got sued in civil court for wrongful death. I guess it stems from sale of DNP which someone used to commit suicide. I guess he spent some jail time for the sales back in 2005 or 2006 in which explains his absence from the community. Coincidentally TP seemed to have taken control over the company before fading into obscurity. Maybe he's currently incarcerated for something? So, I guess the civil suit settled recently leaving Cahill in a bind. So he opts to fold Designer. While the owners of Driven Sports have yet to be revealed it is speculated to be Matt's family members. This way he stills really runs the company but is can avoid restitution yet still earn an income from the supp biz. There's also speculation that AX sued Cahill over the turkesterone issue regarding Mass FX and the debates with Thermolife. Whether either are true or just wild ass speculation I cannot say. I do lean towards the latter though. I have tried a number of Designer porducts and liked them so it's good to see them survive in one form or another.


----------



## zombul (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow. Dont even know what to think of that.


----------



## nni (Oct 24, 2008)

emitecaps said:


> There's some guys on otehr boards saying that Matt got sued in civil court for wrongful death. I guess it stems from sale of DNP which someone used to commit suicide. I guess he spent some jail time for the sales back in 2005 or 2006 in which explains his absence from the community. Coincidentally TP seemed to have taken control over the company before fading into obscurity. Maybe he's currently incarcerated for something? So, I guess the civil suit settled recently leaving Cahill in a bind. So he opts to fold Designer. While the owners of Driven Sports have yet to be revealed it is speculated to be Matt's family members. This way he stills really runs the company but is can avoid restitution yet still earn an income from the supp biz. There's also speculation that AX sued Cahill over the turkesterone issue regarding Mass FX and the debates with Thermolife. Whether either are true or just wild ass speculation I cannot say. I do lean towards the latter though. I have tried a number of Designer porducts and liked them so it's good to see them survive in one form or another.



thats a lot of wild untrue speculation. let me clarify to the point that i feel like clarifying... 

matt did go to jail, he did not get sued for wrongful death, he did sell dnp, a woman died (your reasons are accurate) and went to jail, mainly for mail fraud (using usps is a no-no) and mislabeling a drug (capping dnp is also a no-no). he did his time, and got out. that explains his absence as you said, this wasnt a secret though.

tp is an important figure in his day job, and has become increasingly so. combine that with a young family, and that is why he has dissapeared. he is still around, but very busy. he is not in trouble with the law, although it is funny that people would assume so.

there was no wrongful death suit, therefore that theory isnt applicable. designer closed for numerous reasons, nome of which matt wants to make public, and i respect his wishes, you can speculate as much as you'd like, but i just wanted to clarify that as it is a whopper of a tale.

ax did not sue cahill, as ax and cahill feel they are correct and thermolife is incorrect. remember, the only proof that was shown was done on AX's part, they showed testing, thermo showed a summary saying something was tested and nothing showed up. their methods have been attacked by others, but most importantly they never once showed the actual test with the information necessary. but that argument is dead for now, but certainly there is no legal action between the two parties. mass fx might be their #1 seller right now, i dont know.


----------



## biggfly (Oct 24, 2008)

Like sands through the hourglass...so are the Days of Our Lives...


----------

